# Man loses teeth in cigarette explosion



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

See, kids, smoking is dangerous to your health. 

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/asia-pacific/8493288.stm


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

I'd be interested to see what the forensic lab comes up with. Truth be known the cigarette was probably struck by an airborne object (he stated he was riding his motorcycle at the time of the incident) that ultimately hit his teeth and knocking them out. If the cigarette was hit right I could see where it would appear that it exploded and knocked out his teeth.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Reminds me of those little wooden cigarette loads that you used to be able to get at novelty stores. My college roommates loaded a pack of my smokes with those things, and after the 3rd or 4th one I decided to re-light the cigarette instead of throwing it away. That was the only one that they had put two of the loads into, and it blew up again.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I smell a Mythbusters episode in this one


----------



## BackYardHaunter (Nov 16, 2009)

^^ haha me to! i looked at the title and said this sounds like mythbuster matrial


----------

